# another 'will these fish eat my shrimp' question



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

My Boraras urophthalmoides... will they eat little shrimplets? Theres a little guy that made it along with the adults that has survived, but what about newborns? The tank is well planted, but not real grown in. 


The fish are nuts at feeding time, VERY tame the other 23 hours and 55 minutes of the day. Altho they seem more active now that I put the powerhead in and theres more water movement (I think the activeness is them chasing stuff floating in the water)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Maybe, probably. Depends on how big the shrimplets are. I'd be guessing that if they're anymore than a week old, no. The dwarf rasboras are so small I'm sure if you had anything bigger than a newborn shrimplet, it couldn't open it's mouth wide enough.

I noticed to with my CPDs that they enjoyed more flow (up to a point...).


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

hmm. they do have mighty small mouths on em.

The one little guy has stayed out of their way, hopefully in the next couple weeks the tank grows in nice enough that they can hide!


What are CPD's?


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd bet they would be able to eat it, especially if they are healthy & active. 

Their mouths may look very small but their eyes are big and then CHOMP! 

Those newborns are so tiny even your Rasboras should be able to eat them.


----------

